# mount: unknown filesystem type 'udf'.

## KinG-InFeT

OK monto tanti DVD, ma alcune volte mi esce questo errore

```
mount: unknown filesystem type 'udf'.
```

E non mi legge il disco....dal kernel ho ablitato il filsystem UDF come si può vedere

```
KinG-InFeT ~ # cat /boot/config-2.6.35.8 | grep UDF

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

```

ma proprio non mi legge il disco...ho cercato tra google e il forum manon sono riuscito a risolvere...qualche consiglio?

----------

## cloc3

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> KinG-InFeT ~ # cat /boot/config-2.6.35.8 | grep UDF
> 
> ...

 

non per essere San Tommaso, ma è sempre preferibile testare con:

```

~ # zcat /proc/config.gz|grep UDF

```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

mio dio  :Very Happy: 

```
KinG-InFeT ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep UDF

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

```

 ????

----------

## cloc3

ti manca questo.

```

s939 linux # zgrep IKCONFIG /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

```

ti consiglio di aggiungerlo.

anche se non risponde al tuo problema, è comunque utile in questi casi.

e forse, potrebbe mancarti anche questo:

```

s939 python-whiteboard # eix udf

* sys-fs/udftools

     Available versions:  1.0.0b-r9

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-udf/

     Description:         Ben Fennema's tools for packet writing and the UDF filesystem

```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

IKCONFIG l'ho attivato

```
 Symbol: IKCONFIG [=y]                                                        │  

  │ Prompt: Kernel .config support                                               │  

  │   Defined at init/Kconfig:433                                                │  

  │   Location:                                                                  │  

  │     -> General setup                                                         │  

  │                                                                              │  

  │                                                                              │  

  │ Symbol: IKCONFIG_PROC [=y]                                                   │  

  │ Prompt: Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz                     │  

  │   Defined at init/Kconfig:445                                                │  

  │   Depends on: IKCONFIG [=y] && PROC_FS [=y]                                  │  

  │   Location:                                                                  │  

  │     -> General setup                                                         │  

  │       -> Kernel .config support (IKCONFIG [=y])
```

e anceh l'UDF

```
 Symbol: UDF_NLS [=y]                                                         │  

  │                                                                              │  

  │                                                                              │  

  │ Symbol: UDF_FS [=y]                                                          │  

  │ Prompt: UDF file system support                                              │  

  │   Defined at fs/udf/Kconfig:1                                                │  

  │   Depends on: BLOCK [=y]                                                     │  

  │   Location:                                                                  │  

  │     -> File systems                                                          │  

  │       -> CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems                                              │  

  │   Selects: CRC_ITU_T [=y] 
```

ho installato anche 

```
KinG-InFeT linux # eix udf

[I] sys-fs/udftools

     Available versions:  1.0.0b-r9

     Installed versions:  1.0.0b-r9(13:00:46 12/09/10)

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-udf/

     Description:         Ben Fennema's tools for packet writing and the UDF filesystem

```

ma mi da ancora lo stesso errore....e ancora mi da l'errore nella lettura del file /proc/config.gz non melo trova :S

----------

## cloc3

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> IKCONFIG l'ho attivato

 non è vero. e non hai attivato neppure il modulo udf.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

??????

no allora mi manca qualcosa che non sò....aiutino?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

UP?

----------

## devilheart

Non hai abilitato le due componenti richieste. Quello che hai postato mostra le scelte di default e non quelle correntemente attive

----------

